# Atacke auf Visa- und Mastercard



## Mr.Ball (20 April 2004)

> Betreff: Achtung Große Attacke auf VISA und MASTER Karten
> 
> Zu Ihrer Information verteilen wir Ihnen die folgende Nachricht, die von der DZ-Bank Luxemburg verteilt wurde.
> 
> ...



habe diese Mail gerade aus der Finanzabteilung unseres firmenhauptsitzes bekommen!

Ist da was dran oder wieder nur eine Hoax???
 :lupe: 

Mr.Ball


----------



## Heiko (20 April 2004)

Klingt nach einem Fall von "social engineering".
Man sollte grundsätzlich derartige Daten nicht übers Telefon preisgeben, wenn man den am anderen Ende der Leitung nicht persönlich kennt...


----------



## virenscanner (20 April 2004)

Klingt *sehr* nach Hoax:


> Leiten Sie diese Mitteilung an Ihre Freunde weiter.


----------



## technofreak (20 April 2004)

Mr.Ball schrieb:
			
		

> habe diese Mail gerade aus der Finanzabteilung unseres firmenhauptsitzes bekommen!
> 
> Ist da was dran oder wieder nur eine Hoax???
> :lupe:
> ...



Ob das ein Hoax ist oder nicht, die Ratschläge sind auf jeden Fall richtig, niemals Daten 
am Telefon Unbekannten preisgeben..

tf


----------



## Heiko (20 April 2004)

Den Hoax-Beigeschmack hat es allerdings.
Der Sachverhalt als solcher ist jedoch real:
http://www.visa.de/produkte/technologien_index.htm (zu der Nummer)
http://www.visa.de/produkte/visa_security_update.htm (zum Sachverhalt)


----------



## Mr.Ball (20 April 2004)

*Hoax oder nicht??*

Danke für die prompte Unterstützung.

Hat aber doch einen faden Beigeschmack gehabt (wegen hoax) daher wollte ich mal lieber nachfragen.


Und wer kann vollenden: Der, Die, Das......... 

:roll: 

Mr.Ball


----------



## stieglitz (21 April 2004)

Das ist doch ein Hoax, siehe hier:

http://www.tu-berlin.de/www/software/hoax/kreditkartenbetrug.shtml


Allerdings ist der Ratschlag durchaus richtig, siehe auch den Thread
zu Phishing.

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Mr.Ball (26 April 2004)

*hoax*

@stieglitz

danke für deine antwort.  

hatte mir schon sowas gedacht.


cu
Mr.Ball


----------

